# My latest



## Seffers93 (Jun 20, 2021)

This one is going to an old friend.
AEB-L, boxelder burl and African Blackwood, featuring the new and improved makers mark. Thanks for looking!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jun 20, 2021)

That is a very lucky friend. Gorgeous!


----------



## Seffers93 (Jun 20, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> That is a very lucky friend. Gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 20, 2021)

Really nice profile Seth! Good flat cutting area with just enough curl at the tip to accomodate us German bred rock cutters. I like the way you made the finger inset, but took care to ease the heel. All in all very thoughtful design. Care to post a choil shot to show off your grind?


----------



## Seffers93 (Jun 22, 2021)

birdsfan said:


> Really nice profile Seth! Good flat cutting area with just enough curl at the tip to accomodate us German bred rock cutters. I like the way you made the finger inset, but took care to ease the heel. All in all very thoughtful design. Care to post a choil shot to show off your grind?



Thank you! I really appreciate the feedback. I just remembered to take a choil shot before sending it out. Almost forgot! One shot was a little dusty and both are somewhat blurry at the edge. Still working on my choil shot skills!


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 22, 2021)

Nice grind! Looks real thin behind the edge!


----------



## Seffers93 (Jun 22, 2021)

birdsfan said:


> Nice grind! Looks real thin behind the edge!



Thanks! It definitely is. Cuts like a dream too! I was really happy with the turnout on this one. Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## matchplay18 (Aug 24, 2021)

Nice grind and attention to detail


----------

